# Idaho Varmint Hunt (Graphic) May move to Gut Pile



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the opportunity to go up to Idaho to shoot some vermin. Left the house at about 3:30AM. Sunday. Picked up the other shooters and was really on the road at about 4:30 Am. Traveled up to a little area called Meridian (about 20 or so miles west of Boise). Arrived at the kill zone around 10:30 AM. Note: to shoot vermin in Idaho you MUST have a Idaho Varmint Permit ($29.00). What they call whistle pigs is not what I call whisle pigs. I was ready to shoot Rock Chucks and what I got was tiny little ground squirrels. The wind, dust and pollen was blowing pretty hard. My equipment was not well suited for tiny little ground squirrels. The .223's and .204's are way to much gun for these little critters. I would think that the Ruger 10/22 with a decent 3X9 scope would be perfect. I was looking for the 300 yard shots and what the guys I was with was shooting the 5-50 yard shots. Like I said I was way over gunned. I had a difficult time setting up to shoot before they would run like crazy down a hole. They do not exhibit the same qualities as the P-dog. The afternoon saw more rodents popping up with a higher success rate. :mrgreen: Would I do it again ??? Probably not. I returned home at 2:00AM Monday to go to work at 7:30 AM. Now if I was spending the weekend up there and the Theater had burned down then maybe I would do it again. Oh yes , just a little side note. You can plan on spending about $150 round trip for a full size pick up on gas. :twisted: I also had to install the mandatory window stickers to enter into Idaho. (see pictures) :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like fun Al. So it is too far to go to shoot mice huh? Would you recommend Evanston instead?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We will talk later :mrgreen: But you are correct on the mice. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh my.... -)O(- -)O(- 

Gut pile indeed !!!! :evil: .....That last picture is just horrific !! And frightening !! :shock:

Two !! Two UWN stickers on one vechicle Al ?? :shock:

Ha Ha....funny to hear over were over-gunned. Nice report Al !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45 ............Two ?? :lol: You have to have matching sides so that would be 4.  :shock: :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Those ground squirrels are a blast (pun intended) to shoot. There are bunches of them in eastern Oregon and northern Nevada as well. A good hay field will often yield thousands of shots per day. For those who wonder if the 17 HMR has a purpose, you have found it. A 10/22 loaded with Stingers out to 100 yards, and the 17 out to 200.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice report, those look just like a Utah P-dog to me... They aren't as they are only found in Utah, but similar features, certainly on the small side, you have to be on your game.


----------

